#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  A few days in Savannakhet

## Marmite the Dog

The Midget and I popped over to Laos (Savannakhet) for a couple of days and instead of rushing around like loonies, we drove down to Mukdahan and stayed their overnight.

I booked us in at the Ploy Palace Hotel through Agoda and we paid B1400 for the night. 

As we got there at lunch time, we were a bit hungry, so we went to the restaurant for a bite to eat. Sadly, none of the tables had been cleared, so we asked to eat by the pool. The staff brought a table and chairs out for us and we ordered. There were some sun loungers up there too, but they looked more suitable as firewood.



Soon, the food arrived and I was looking forward to tucking into a nice looking salmon steak. It was good. Sadly, the vegetables and the fries had literally just been taken from a fridge and put on the plate. Yes, seriously, the fridge.

I sent it back and also commented on the mouldy bread rolls. The waitress seemed to think they were fine.



When the food reappeared, the salmon was sadly past it's best.

The room was actually quite good and the bed very comfortable. The shower and bum guns worked well.



Later, we wanted to go out for dinner and the only place I had managed to find in town that looked like it did proper food was a place called the Picking Cowboy. It was shut, so we ended up at a riverside restaurant guesthouse combo where we had reasonable Thai food with the usual piss-poor service. After dinner, we went looking for a bar to have a few drinks at, but it seems Mukdahan doesn't do bars.

Breakfast was great if you like cold ham in water, cold chipolatas and cold fried eggs. I don't, so thought it was barely edible.

All in all, I couldn't wait to leave the place and see if Savannakhet has anything more to offer...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

After spending a day in Mukdahan and wondering why anyone would bother, we were hoping Savannakhet would a have a bit more to offer. Primarily, we were going to Savannakhet as they are the only Thai Consulate in the area that happily gives out 1 year Non-Immigrant visas, but my other 'must do' was to sit in a pool with my hand wrapped around one of Laos' finest. The Daosavanh Resort is the only place with the required facilities, so I was happy to splash out the B2,300 per night.

Waiting on the other side of the bridge are a number of tuk-tuk drivers. We got one and he was a nice chap. Happy to have us phone him and take us where we wanted to go. He also charges a day rate of B1200, but seeing as I intended to spend most of my time in the pool, this wasn't necessary. He has 2 phone numbers, a Laos one (007856 20 22602958) and a Thai one (0935387950), oh and his name is Ny-dear.

For a Non-Immigrant visa based on marriage, they needed a copy of your marriage cert (plus a look at the original) a copy of your Thai partner's ID card, a copy of her Tabian Baan (house book), a copy of the name change cert (if your partner has changed their name) and a copy of the main page of the applicant's passport. There is a shop opposite the consulate who will make all the required copies for B400. 

After the pain-free experience of dropping my visa application off at the consulate, we headed over to the hotel. Check-in was painless, but they had no staff to show you to your room, which considering how much the hotel cost is a bit poor.



The rooms were fine and the bathrooms were ok. Ours didn't have enough water pressure for the bum gun to be effective and the shower would only swing from very hot to cold and back again.





We spent the rest of the day in the pool. The restaurant has a small, but very tasty menu and lots of Beer Laos in the fridge. Again, the lack of staff was letting the experience down a bit, as you would have to go into the restaurant every time you wanted more beer or food. Occasionally, the 'groundsman' did it for us, which was nice of him.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

That evening, we decided to go to the Cafe Chai Dee (formerly Cafe Anakot) but it was closed. The Dao Savanh Restaurant was also closed during our visit. We ended up at Bangyai's recommended place, the Mekong Hotel Pizzeria and Knocking Shop.

The pizza was a bit crap, 



but the Dark Beer Lao was lovely.



The following morning we walked into town as it was too early to start drinking. Not sure they still need this thing.



We had brunch at Cafe Chez Boune. It's a really nice place made from well crafted teak and the crepes were pretty good too. We then wandered next door and tried to get a massage, but there was only one masseuse available. We eventually found another massage place where I had an excellent 2 hour foot massage for only B150 an hour. Much cheaper than the massages at the resort and much better too (don't bother having one at the resort as they are rubbish).

I collected my passport then went straight back to my pool at the resort. It really was my pool, as there was no one else there for most of our stay.

Dinner that night was at the Cafe Chez Boune and we had intended popping over to the Cafe Chai Dee afterwards, but the Midget was a bit squiffy, so we didn't go in the end.



Savannakhet is not as bad as some people (i.e. Peterpan) said it was, but I did take the trouble to do a bit of research first and not wander around aimlessly like an old goat.

----------


## Norton

Been to both centers of excitement on the Mekong. 
Spot on, bum guns in Mukdahan are superior. Should be mentioned as a must try in all Mukdahan travel guides.
Have yet to stay at Daosavanh Resort. Next trip will give it a try. Looks quite tidy.
Nice sum up.

----------


## Bettyboo

That part of Laos seems pretty shite, other than some bumguns and the Beer Lao.

Everyone loves a photothread...  :Smile: 

You could probably buy the watchtower and have it taken back home for 50,000 baht; would be pretty cool in the garden, imho.

----------


## terry57

I was in Tops Supermarket on Silom today and they where selling The Dark for 65 baht a bottle.

Surprised I was.

Can buy a carton at Makro for 920 baht though. 

Good pics by the way.

----------


## terry57

Regards Mukdahan,

Ive been there a few times now, I reckon its a cracking little place right there on the Mekong.

Brilliant drive coming into it along the river.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I was in Tops Supermarket on Silom today and they where selling The Dark for 65 baht a bottle.


Ha ha! Sucker.

The Midget popped over to Laos with some mates today and brought me back a case. 25 baht a bottle. Sit on that!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I reckon its a cracking little place right there on the Mekong.


It's devoid of anything interesting whatsoever.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> I reckon its a cracking little place right there on the Mekong.
> 
> 
> It's devoid of anything interesting whatsoever.




You're very hard to please Marmite, must be that English blood and stiff upper lip.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And regards the Dark Lao, I will not sit on it as I like to drink it thanks very much.  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Useful thread for the Northern based folk. It's good practice to report on the bum guns and showers at that price.
Will include it in all my future reports.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terry57
> ...


Seriously, I'm interested in what you like about the place. Did you do a thread about Mukdahan at all?

This little story sums up how sad a place it is - we stopped at a gas station a few clicks out of the city and the pump attendant nearly wet herself at the vision of handsomeness that appeared before her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. I really think she thought I was Brad Pitt or some other A list hunk. Very bizarre.

----------


## Gerbil

> but my other 'must do' was to sit in a pool with my hand wrapped around one of Laos' finest.



Really? I thought you were there with the midget?  :bunny3:

----------


## daveboy

Nice report. Shame about the bikini shots.

----------


## barrylad66

> Regards Mukdahan,
> 
> Ive been there a few times now, I reckon its a cracking little place right there on the Mekong.
> 
> Brilliant drive coming into it along the river.


i concur tel. spend a fair bit of time there as the out-laws are from there. quite like the place and a great little night market too.

----------


## MeMock

I really like Mukdahan.

You would have too Marmers except you chose the wrong place to stay and eat.

Next time you are there stay, eat and swim here: Trip to Laos part three | Family life in rural Thailand & Australia

----------


## peterpan

1400 baht for some accommodation and that  breakfast, that's a bit sad, one would think for 1400 B maybe a something a little better. 
The breakfast a the place i stayed it same, but the hotel was only 800 including two kids. 
 So the breakfast was free, I found if you walk out the door there was a shop that  for 80 baht sold decent rolls. The break fast at the hotel was  free, but dire, instead of butter they used some sort of sweet sickly lard.

----------


## Bangyai

> Nice report. Shame about the bikini shots.


Agreed. Might have at least offered to send them by PM to interested parties but as there might have been quite a lot perhaps he was just avoiding a lot of work

I also quite liked the place. Might not be perfect but it makes for a pleasant couple of quiet days. Prefer it to Vientiane.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I was going to put up a picture of the Midget in her bikini


PM me, I'll check their suitability; as a 'longtime' 'member' I suspect my opinion will hold significant value.  :Smile: 

(Soon as possible, please Marmite!)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> a great little night market too.


Great, as which way?

We went to the night market. I suppose it could be considered great if you'd spent your entire life growing up in rural Chad. And yes, I've been to the Indochine Market too - it's almost identical to the one at Nong Khai which seen once is enough to last a few decades.




> 1400 baht for some accommodation and that breakfast, that's a bit sad, one would think for 1400 B maybe a something a little better.


That's what we had hoped, too.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I really like Mukdahan.
> 
> You would have too Marmers except you chose the wrong place to stay and eat.
> 
> Next time you are there stay, eat and swim here: Trip to Laos part three | Family life in rural Thailand & Australia


Yes, I've been there before. Food was nice, service was 'distant'.

This time I wanted to stay in the city and experience the rich and diverse culture. The only culture was to be found on my bread roll.

----------


## callsign7o4

Been to Mukdahan-Savannakhet few times, and stayed in Ploy Palace. Walk-in rate was 800 or 900, I might be wrong (and it was couple of years back), but I seem to recollect it was great value. I was surprised to find such a nice hotel in a small town, would be ok for 1400 as well (Agoda price; I used to do agoda quite a lot in the past, but recently it has become a bit shady - just look at some "50%" discount red alert prices, which are actually normal prices, namely all Tune hotels)

Yes, not much happening in Mukdahan, or Savannakhet either. Nice in a way. 

Btw, for absolute beginners, it is easy to find Thai Consulate in Savannakhet, just look up for the radio tower which is next to it, in dino museum which appears to be closed every time I am there.

----------


## xanax

> I was in Tops Supermarket on Silom today and they where selling The Dark for 65 baht a bottle.
> 
> Surprised I was.
> 
> Can buy a carton at Makro for 920 baht though. 
> 
> Good pics by the way.


Must have had the wrong price on, it's 47 still in villa market last week, I wish they did it in big bottles. how much is it in Laos, about 30 baht?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

65 in Tops, 25 at the border.

----------


## peterpan

My next door friend does a weekly  run to Vientiane, he ferries tourists across the bridge, so can easy bring a  carton at a time of dark.
 For half the price at Makro. 

So guess where I am getting my beer from now ? 
I would normally get a few bottles in for (Former) friends like Marmite and terry 57, but seeing the former called me Senile, and the latter stood me up, guess whose drinking it all by himself now?

----------


## Jofrey

Dark beer Lao is a great tipple. 

Nice thread Marmite.

----------


## peterpan

Have you anything to add? other than brown nosing Marmite, its a crap thread with not even a hint of titillation.

----------


## terry57

> (Former) friends like Marmite and terry 57, but seeing the former called me Senile, and the latter stood me up, guess whose drinking it all by himself now?


Yes, I'm very sorry about that Peter but unless you would of enjoyed have snot sneezed all over you it was probably better I did not front .  I did ring you though to explain my sordid sorry sick arse so I was exonerated.  :Smile: 

Regards Marmite He's just friggin cruel to you EH.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jofrey

> its a crap thread with not even a hint of titillation.


I enjoyed the thread. 

Commentary on the bum guns was most well received.

----------


## terry57

> Have you anything to add?



I have something to add Peter,  I went down to Makro yesterday to see if they had any cartoons of dark Lao in Stock.

They just received some but have bunged up the price to 1030 Baht.     :Confused: 

I'm foking shattered.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Might just come up to you're gaff and you can shout me a night on the Dark for free EH.  :Smile:  

You do have all the contacts.

----------


## peterpan

I am a Made Man Terry, that's why.

----------


## terry57

^

Onya Peter,

Marmites a nasty Pom and you are not.

Cheers.   :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Might just come up to you're gaff


More hot air from an Ocker.




> Marmites a nasty Pom and you are not.


I'll have you know, I kidnapped PP from the old people's home today and took him out for coffee, let him dribble over some motorbikes, took him to the pool and got him back in time for tea.

Bloody nasty, I am.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> its a crap thread with not even a hint of titillation.


Seeing as all the mods are Aussies, they're probably all comatose now as they've had time to sup their bottle of beer for the night and hopefully won't see this.

----------


## Bobcock

Amazing that she can still smile after being stuck with Old Grumpy for so long

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Amazing that she can still smile after being stuck with Old Grumpy for so long


We were drinking.  ::chitown::

----------


## sabang

> Cafe Chez Bourne.


The best place to eat in boring Savannakhet. 
Daosavanh is nice for a slap up meal too, if a bit stuffy.
The barge restaurant near the thai consulate is crap.
The casino is crap.
Most restaurants are basically crap- we even travelled 10km out of Sav to sit by a lake, but the food was still crap.
Luckily, there are a few humble local style baguette/ noodle soup places with decent Lao coffee, mainly on the main commercial thoroughfare, good enough places to sit down, smell the traffic fumes, and wait out your visa. Brunch at one of these places, dinner at Chez' Bourne, doubt I'd bother with any other places if I return.
I assume you'd then be on the next bus out- Savannakhet is just plain boring.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Daosavanh is nice for a slap up meal too, if a bit stuffy.


It was always shut when we went there.

----------


## sabang

It's quite a clarssy place (wear your best sandals), mainly inhabited by NGO & corrupt local cadre types, it was doing fine the two times I was there. Nice wine list. I'd be surprised if its closed for good.

----------


## gaysexbyproxy

Here I am for the longest time, thinking the Midget was your kid. god, I'm fkkn dumb. 555

----------


## MeMock

Is that your g-string on the edge of the pool Marmers?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is that your g-string on the edge of the pool Marmers?


Yes. Can you see the skid marks?

----------


## shaggersback

Did the visa run to sav 5 months ago and found the official part of the experience a breeze. Border imm and the officials at sav immigration were very pleasant to deal with
 My mate paid up 3000 for a nine month tourist visa and Got it no problems. I on the other hand backed off and only applied for a double entry ...was pissed I didn't go for the tripple , but I really thought he would lose his extra 1000b. 
. 
So ,  question Marmers ..Ill be going for a marriage visa early December , thinking which way to go ... Would it be best to let this tourist expire and do a run to sav..?

Or , get my tourist changed to a marriage 2 weeks before expiry in BKK ?

. Is it so easy in Sav that I don't need to show 400k in the bank for a marriage visa ?
You didn't list a bank statement in your doc requirements.

----------


## peterpan

That's the attraction, just a marriage cert, and on completion, next day, pick it up and job done. 
No pissing around with a sponsor, no interrogation. No immigration fuck wits.

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> Amazing that she can still smile after being stuck with Old Grumpy for so long
> 
> 
> We were drinking.


 Marmite is  OLD & grumpy?

----------


## shaggersback

> That's the attraction, just a marriage cert, and on completion, next day, pick it up and job done. 
> No pissing around with a sponsor, no interrogation. No immigration fuck wits.


That's incredible. Bastard long way to go from Phuket , but Penang and Vientienne are much more difficult to play with.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It seems Savannakhet is the easiest consulate pretty much anywhere to deal with at the moment. How long that will last is anyone's guess.

I was talking to a barstool exert the other day and he was saying that they're asking for 800k in the bank for MARRIAGE visa applications in the UK now. Not sure if that is true of not.

He also said that your state pension is always enough, even if it isn't!

----------


## stickmansucks

Savanakhet shithole !

----------


## shaggersback

> Savanakhet shithole !


Yes , but there's fun to be had.
 Some local expats showed us the way.
Head north out of town to the main drag that links with Vientienne.
Only 20 mins by bike and your amongst it. 
Cheap beers and sweet local talent.

----------


## Uncle Hooter

Was just in Savan muhself...I dunno, I wasn't expecting much, so a number of things were actually a pleasant sir prize:

 1. First was the guesthouse (Nam Soda), tatty, but clean, not too expensive (600 baht/night) and right around the corner from Thai immigration plus right on the Mekong with large outdoor second floor balcony for ogling all the girls on scooters (there's loads of them going by, really incredible actually) and river view. From Mermite's description it sounds like you don't get anything for paying more. In fact, sounds like less, as I don't think the Savan Vegas Hotel is near the river.

2. Tho' there's funk all for tourists as far as party down cheer up festoonery and eateries, there's the Chez Bourn that Mr. Termite mentioned. Agreed,a good joint, in fuct, we didn't want for anything else. I thought the service was great, Mr. Somebat doesn't just hover but flies around the place getting your order and everone's order as it's full of NGos and Lao governmentalists, and Non-O visa runners, none of the usual wrong orders 40 minutes late "arai-wah, I already tell you about that...we don't have why I don't give you why you order that anyway?" and actually enough cheese and peeperoni-oh on the pissa like there wasn't some unconcious, subliminally vague kafkaesque half baked plot to starve us so we don't get healthy enough to open our own Pizza Hat clone and run them out of business. Seriously tho. Solid food at the Chef Borne, Francophone fish dishes that don't talk back, good wine scarafs, and decently clad in  garlic, vinegar and oil salads. A bit expensive, but consistent for two meals a day for two people for two days, nearly 98 % worth it.

3. Tho Beer Lao, especially the dark one, is nice at the price in Laos,  after awhile it is not too special, so why not get into the wine that Laos imports without tax? You are paying half the price compared with the exact same wine in Thailand. We found a decent wine shop only a few blocks away from the guest house on the next left as you walk away from it towards the Thai embassy a few blocks and then another left where there is the first big hotel and a couple of big restaurants. That made the trip for me, sitting at the guesthouse, out on the veranda I suppose it is called and watching the sunset drinking 1000 baht Boordough wines for 500 and having a few beer Laos after that.

4. I also thought generally people in Savan were heeps friendlier than Venitians or the kind of sourness we are used to in Thailand. People are not overwhelmed yet by furriners and seemed genuinely happy to talk and make comments. Really enjoyed the inconsequential interactions in Savan. 

5.We got ripped off in Vientianne at a wine bar last time, right in downtown, at this whine by the glass joint, really seems that it is getting very mafia-esque in some of the places in Vientianne now. This imported shopping goods owner also complained to us she was getting her arm twisted by various people to pay them off. In the whine shop they padded our bill big time and came on very intimidating like when I inquired. The hotel we stayed had upped their rates and gotten much dirtier. 

6.I thought Savan had way more interesting old buildings to give it much better atmosphere than Vietianne. It is really nice to just walk around town there, a kind of abandoned French ghost town atmosphere.Savan is closer anyway, so I don't think we'll go back to Vientianne anytime. 

7. Will stay in Savan as opposed to Mukdahan for the next 90 day entry permit thing I have to do thing. Wev'e been doing the turn around and go back at the border, not wanting to deal with whatever imagined hassles may be encountered in Savan and going right back to where we came from and sleeping in Mukdahan. But, I'll say, for me, the food and everything except maybe the lodging was better in Savan than Mukdahan. There's a great value hotel in Mukdahan, the Riverfront(700baht/night), spanking (ouch!) new rooms, on the river but no river view places to sit there or anywhere really, bad food in the retardoraunts same same before evrytime we know already about that in Thailand and we always seem to feel vaguely sick, and this dusty wares market pall that makes you feel like you're in Pratu Nam os my overall impression of Mookahan. There's nearly a refreshing river atmosphere and breeze on the Savan side, much more trees and French buildings made of good old fashioned eek-oh freindly mud. No decent wine in Mukdahan, no bars or pubs at all near the river, Savan was pretty lively at nigt by the river, many people at sidewalk eateries eating and drinking. In Mook,  just the joy of the sight of the usual two different varieties of over taxed Australian stuff behind the counter at 7-11, and probably no beer Lao available either.

Sorry for the unsolicited report, but I was positively impressed by Savanahket and don't expect it's somewhat OK-ness to last long, so I will back every three months this year.

----------


## peterpan

Strange isn't it? my impression of Savan quite opposite.

 Dreary place. with ripoff tuk tuks and corrupt officials. Beginning at the bridge where they refused to accept US dollars saying they were fake, but they were obtained from the bank the previous day, a grubby,transparent  ploy. 
Hotel was tatty and worn, quite the opposite of Mukdahan where is was tidy and very good value.
 Savanakhet, stick it up yer ass.

----------


## SoiNongbua

Purchased Beer Lao dark at Villa Market in Udon Thani yesterday for 48 baht.  It's 30 across the river, and no discount for a 3- or 6-pack.  I've never priced a case or "box," but anyone getting it at 25 per bottle is getting a great price.  

Enjoyed the thread, BTW.

----------


## Necron99

> Purchased Beer Lao dark at Villa Market in Udon Thani yesterday for 48 baht.  It's 30 across the river, and no discount for a 3- or 6-pack.  I've never priced a case or "box," but anyone getting it at 25 per bottle is getting a great price.  
> 
> Enjoyed the thread, BTW.



There is no difference in price here for multiples, a carton is 24x the cost of a single.

----------


## nspec

Have tried to get food at the Ploy Palace Hotel a couple of times over the last 5 years or so, but have failed miserably each time. Nice to know the butt gun was up to the task! 

With your back to the hotel, turn left and walk to the corner, look right and there's a place about 50 yards up that usually has fairly reasonable western type scran.

(Not been up there this year, so it may have changed).

----------


## craighj

I've stay at the Ploy a number of times over the last few years ( I don't anymore as I have a house just outside of town now).  Rooms are OK, service is OK however the food is ordinary.
I like Mukdahan, however I've always found it strange that there are no real bars or decent places to eat, other than a few local places and a couple near the river.

Might change over time, now more modern retail has moved in.

Craighj

----------


## Uncle Hooter

> Strange isn't it? my impression of Savan quite opposite.
> 
>  Dreary place. with ripoff tuk tuks and corrupt officials. Beginning at the bridge where they refused to accept US dollars saying they were fake, but they were obtained from the bank the previous day, a grubby,transparent  ploy. 
> Hotel was tatty and worn, quite the opposite of Mukdahan where is was tidy and very good value.
>  Savanakhet, stick it up yer ass.


Agreed...in a sense...your options are pretty narrow in Savanakhet that's for sure. Much scope for a lousy time it seemed to me, but personally found a way to at least make a pleasant visa entry stamp and one year multiple out of it.

The year before I got my first one year multiple O in Jakarta without a hitch. While it takes a full week to get the visa, the hoop jumping is minimal, they answer the phones and are patient, helpful, and communicative a rarity with Thai government officials as we all well know. Definitely recommended if you happen to be down there.

----------


## terry57

^

Just a quick word on the variety of beers available in most North smaller East Thailand Towns .

Absolutely atrocious it is.   Chang, Cheers, Leo and Singa.   That was it.    :Confused: 

Usually I can get A Guinness at 7-11 but out there, no friggin way.

As far as a beer Lao goes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stickmansucks

> tatty and worn, quite the opposite of Mukdahan where is was tidy and very good value.
> Savanakhet, stick it up yer a





> tatty and worn, quite the opposite of Mukdahan where is was tidy and very good value.
> Savanakhet, stick it up yer a





> tatty and worn, quite the opposite of Mukdahan where is was tidy and very good value.
> Savanakhet, stick it up yer a



Most of the people hate SAKHAVASHIT and they don't even sell weed there, ridiculous monkeyx who deserve to be poor unlike smart ViENTIANE tuktuks...

----------


## SoiNongbua

> Originally Posted by SoiNongbua
> 
> 
> Purchased Beer Lao dark at Villa Market in Udon Thani yesterday for 48 baht.  It's 30 across the river, and no discount for a 3- or 6-pack.  I've never priced a case or "box," but anyone getting it at 25 per bottle is getting a great price.  
> 
> Enjoyed the thread, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference in price here for multiples, a carton is 24x the cost of a single.





> There is no difference in price here for multiples, a carton is 24x the cost of a single.


Not Surprised there's no price break in Lao; I seem to recall when buying a box of Leo at Tesco in Udorn, it comes out to getting one bottle free.  Better than nothing, especially considering the prices these days.

Am wondering if Marmite's lady got the brew for 25 baht in V or S?  

I almost made a run to Mukdahan a couple weeks ago, but since I can be at the Friendship Bridge in Nong Khai in 45 minutes, it's hard to justify the extra time and cost.  

I enjoy corrupt border towns for all the wrong reasons and have over-nighted in Muk before.  I've stayed in a thousand worse places, but still, it just doesn't have much going for itself.

I no longer fool with the Thai embassy in V.  I either get my multiple entry non-O in Los Angeles for 6000 baht, or I go to a Thai guy down south who can make magic happen.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Am wondering if Marmite's lady got the brew for 25 baht in V or S?


Nong Khai duty free border crossing. 

A case of 24 was 600B

Individual bottles were 30B each.

----------


## terry57

Tops Silom.    62  Baht for The Dark. All sealed and marked as Imported.

----------


## stickmansucks

> Originally Posted by SoiNongbua
> 
> Am wondering if Marmite's lady got the brew for 25 baht in V or S?
> 
> 
> Nong Khai duty free border crossing. 
> 
> A case of 24 was 600B
> 
> Individual bottles were 30B each.




They have spies at duty free shops in NONG KHAI and they catch you if you buy too much booze...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SoiNongbua
> ...


The shop split the case and packaged them in sixes. 4 people brought 6 bottles each over the border. T'aint rocket science.

----------


## Munted

If you have the courage check out the scary (as in outer-worldly) relics in the local Catholic Church.. and I don't know where the Lonely Planet writer got the idea of aggressive local dogs from. Never had any problem from the dogs at all.

----------


## SoiNongbua

> Tops Silom.    62  Baht for The Dark. All sealed and marked as Imported.


62 when Marmite is getting it for 25.  Ouch.

My little rugrat likes choo choo trains, so the wife and I took her from Udorn to Nong Khai on the train today.  11 baht for the three of us and arrived in 50 minutes.  

I should have sent the wife across the bridge for a case/box/carton of the dark.  Although it's no longer free for Thais to cross into Lao (40 baht for the new plastic card/turnstyle entry process), the trip would have cost 11 baht for the train, 40 to enter Lao, and 40 for the round-trip bridge bus.  So 91 baht total cost for the beer run.  (No tuk-tuk from the train station to the bridge; it's an easy walk when not raining or brutally hot.  And the wife is young and strong and can hoist that beer on her shoulders, no problem.)

I dislike paying the exorbitant Thai taxes on imported products, although I've been burned (counterfeit Crown Royal Canadian whiskey!) buying goods from our dear Lao comrades at the duty free crossing.

Someone in this thread mentioned a wine shop in S.  Can you really trust that the wine is French?

----------


## SoiNongbua

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SoiNongbua
> ...


I guess I've been lucky.  I just pack bottles into my backpack and never think twice about it.  Never had a problem, although I've heard others have.

----------


## halen

Ploy Palace Hotel is a nice place if you are a comfort seeker. I have been there for twice in past and had good time. Services, staff and rooms were nice and rooms were well furnished also. I won't mind to have another stay there.

----------


## peterpan

cricky halen, for a new guy you have an impressive collection of reds.

----------


## wasabi

> That part of Laos seems pretty shite, other than some bumguns and the Beer Lao.
> 
> Everyone loves a photothread... 
> 
> You could probably buy the watchtower and have it taken back home for 50,000 baht; would be pretty cool in the garden, imho.


Now where did I read that before, from sneaking back newbie

----------


## CaptainNemo

What are bum guns?

----------


## fishlocker

Them's bum gunz

----------


## fishlocker

And this is "The bum hunter."

----------


## wasabi

> Tackling homeless. What a tool.


That is a comedy video and it mocking Australia's most revered icon, the late Steve Irwin , the actor in the video is useing the same technique as legendary Steve used to catch monster Crocs.
Crickey
The best Australian clip like this skit was Paul Hogans take on a Rhino hunter, he hunted Wine oes . Homeless Wineoes . But Paul's Rhinos had wine bottles.

----------


## wasabi

> Tackling homeless. What a tool.


Cracking Aussie humour,

----------


## shaggersback

suv pumps .  24 hr from the F bridge for a tuk tuk is 700b neg,    PUmps.  enjoy  or complain up to u. BLD knows the score not sure y hes so quiet .

----------


## Liverpool

Is savvenakhet still doing o multi entry based on marriage October 2016

----------


## Liverpool

O visa multi entry based on marriage are they still available without showing money October 2016

----------


## Liverpool

Is the o multi entry based on marriage with out showing funds still available in savannakhet help needed

----------


## Pragmatic

^ 
Lets say it isn't. What's the next best step for 'Liverpool'.

----------


## Bogon

^^Yes, they are still handing them out.

Went a couple of weeks back. The hardest part was trying not to top myself whilst there.

What a boring part of the world

----------


## mikem

Not always boring. If u go down to the historic part of town you can get attacked by dogs.

----------


## Bogon

^ I found that I was always within a 15ft radius of being attacked by wild dogs no matter where I was!

----------

